

Can we try to tune out tech-blogger BS? - cgshaw

I genuinely enjoy reading TechCrunch, AllThingsD, Verge, Gizmodo, Engadget, just about any of them depending on the day, but I've grown pretty weary of the bloggers and personalities becoming THE story.<p>I know they're going to play the game on their respective sites, but can we stop feeding the pettiness with submissions and up-votes here on HN?<p>I don't want to tread on what the community wants. If people genuinely think those stories have a place and are generating good discussion, ok. But I feel like a lot of them are only getting submitted or up-voted because we're falling prey to link-bait.<p>Anyone have any thoughts?
======
keppy
Vote that shit down. Contribute to meaningful discussion about hacking; of
computers and of the universe we use computers to simulate.

